# How Long Do Flowers Last?



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm asking because my pygmea has a flower that came in.  I'm super excited because this is my first Crypt flower. I want to get a picture up before it disappears.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Somewhre around 3 days. When they go, they rapidly shrivel up and die. Better take the picture as soon as the flower is fully open.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Start taking picture everyday


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay, I'll get one up this afternoon then. Thanks guys!


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

BTW, Nice job Aaron.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay I got some pictures a few minutes ago.

The setup is as follows:
5.5 gallon AGA tank
RO water
Silver Maple leaf compost collected from underneath my parent's yearly leaf pile. This pile is several years old. I dug back and got the nice black looking leaves that where partially decomposed. I mixed equal parts of that, peat moss and pool filter sand. The moss around the plant is an unkown moss that us GWAPA folks got from Amano back at the 2004 AGA. It's doing well emersed to. It's intended purpose is to stave off fungus.

I lightly fertilized this tank only once in a month and a half with 1/5 the recommended amount of Miracle grow in a misting bottle. The room is heated to about 73 degrees or so.

Here's one of the setup:









Here's one of the whole plant:









And here's a closeup of the flower:


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice flower. Looks like you have a nice row of emersed setup running. Are the pots sitting in stale water?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

EDGE said:


> Very nice flower. Looks like you have a nice row of emersed setup running. Are the pots sitting in stale water?


Yup, no water movement. I'm slowly moving a low of my collection to emersed form. It makes it more manageable that way.


----------

